
Girl Who Never Ages Could Unravel Secret to Eternal Youth - Lightning
http://abcnews.go.com/Health/girl-ages-unravel-secret-eternal-youth/story?id=19974247
======
lutusp
PLEASE do not invent your own headlines. In this case, an accurate headline
might be, "Girl who never ages shows pathological and perpetual infantile
dependence."

Also, you didn't mean "unravel", you meant "reveal".

